# Suzuki Service - Galveston



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

FCJ Marine in Bacliff right off 146. They are good.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Jay - I called them yesterday morning and got an estimate for $250. Your recommendation makes me more comfortable with the decision to book the service there.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Teeser, they also do something a little different than most shops when it comes to regular service. They have a guy that does just regular services so instead of waiting 2-3 weeks for the boat ahead of you to have a total powerhead rebuild for example, you make an appointment and they will get you in and out within a few days, sometimes faster.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Dropped the skiff off yesterday evening and picked it up this morning. Pretty amazing turnaround and the best price I could find in the area at $230.

Appreciate the recommendation Jay!


----------

